# Were I Canadian, I Would Vote Against Trudeau -



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 16, 2019)

- just on principle.

Note that he's ignoring his own vice-president.  

Obama endorses Trudeau: 'The world needs his progressive leadership'


----------



## Pogo (Oct 16, 2019)

​Oh and incidentally, eh ----- Canadians don't have a vice President.
That's why you're not a Canadian.


----------



## skye (Oct 16, 2019)

Obama  is scum.....endorsing another scum in Canada...

LOL too funny for words.

I don't think Canadians are that stupid...are they?

to fall for that??  who knows....

hopefully they are not.

(Lord  give us strength...lol....)

that'ts all I will say...poor Canada


----------



## skye (Oct 16, 2019)

Canada belongs to China now...right?

poor Canada....


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Oct 16, 2019)

How is it that Trudauh gets a campaign contribution endorsement from a foreign President, (something of value) and gets a free pass when Trump asks a foreign country to investigate obvious corruption it's a fucking world wide clutch your pearls moment?


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 16, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> - just on principle.
> 
> Note that he's ignoring his own vice-president.
> 
> Obama endorses Trudeau: 'The world needs his progressive leadership'


Yeah you can’t vote in Canadian elections if you’re a Russian.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 17, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > - just on principle.
> ...



But it’s okay to accept a campaign contribution from a foreigner.


----------



## Norman (Oct 17, 2019)

Obama likes to collude in the business of other countries that is for sure.

And as usual, gives very bad advice. No one should vote for the man who wants to populate Canada with 3rd world immigrants.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 17, 2019)

Does Obama know Justin Trudeau really isn't black (psst… it's blackface, Mr. Hope'n'Change)?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 17, 2019)

Pogo said:


> ​Oh and incidentally, eh ----- Canadians don't have a vice President.
> That's why you're not a Canadian.



I see English did a fly-by.


----------



## jwoodie (Nov 12, 2019)

COLLUSION COLLUSION COLLUSION!


----------

